# Looking for the mitersaw blank jig



## navycop (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought I saw on here a jig for cutting blanks on a mitersaw. It had a space to put the tube, then the blank was the exact size. I searched for it with negative results. How does the IAP community cut thier blanks?
Bandsaw, mitersaw, tablesaw???


----------



## SkookumPens (Jan 22, 2011)

*Trimming jig*

Is this what you are looking for? Penn State has it.
http://tinyurl.com/4bhw2ug

Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 22, 2011)

I use a mitersaw, but I don't have any kind of jig??
Simply draw a line where I have laid the tube down, and cut.

Now if your talking about mass producing a bunch, you could always use a small piece of wood and a clamp.  Slide the wood where ever it needs to be and clamp it in place...  You'd be surprised how well it'll stay in place!




Scott (I keep it simple) B


----------



## navycop (Jan 22, 2011)

SkookumPens said:


> Is this what you are looking for? Penn State has it.
> http://tinyurl.com/4bhw2ug
> 
> Craig Chatterton
> Puyallup, WA


Something like that. But it was one made from scrap wood, by I think an IAP member.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 22, 2011)

I like cutting blanks on my bandsaw. Use similar version, can make simple sled or add bells and whistles if you wish.  Simple, fast, and safe! There may be other examples in the library too!

Bandsaw Sled
http://content.penturners.org/articles/2004/cutoffsled.pdf


----------



## KenV (Jan 22, 2011)

Mike -- I do not have it either but have seen it 

As I remember, a zero clearance bed of MDF with a sliding stop and a couple of Staco style clamps to hold both ends of the blank.  The sliding block was set with the tube and blade and the clamps held both sides of the cut.  

Good layout in general for zero clearance bed and jigs for chop saw is in the Malcolm Tibbits book -- he is acknowledged as one of the masters of segmented construction and turning.  

Sorry I cannot be of more assistance --


----------



## manatee (Jan 22, 2011)

I use the one from PSI and it works great.I marked my Mitre saw fence so I could take it off and reinstall it easily. Save a lot of material also.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 22, 2011)

Wildman said:


> I like cutting blanks on my bandsaw. Use similar version, can make simple sled or add bells and whistles if you wish.  Simple, fast, and safe! There may be other examples in the library too!
> 
> Bandsaw Sled
> http://content.penturners.org/articles/2004/cutoffsled.pdf



That is what i use.  I have a 90`s Sears bandsaw with the tilting head, so i have a few sleds at a different angles.  Works great.  Carl;


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry, Mike. Someone posted a shop built jig for this task in the last two weeks. I have looked and can't find the post now.

I guess that just points out the importance of posting things into the library!

There is a post here SOMEWHERE that shows how to build this.


----------



## Phil Hansen (Jan 22, 2011)

I made one similar to this but modified it to work in a table saw sled.
Works like a dream.

http://www.penturnersparadise.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=2032&highlight=blank+cutting+jig

http://www.penturnersparadise.ca/forum/
showthread.php?t=2032&highlight=blank+cutting+jig

Not sure if the first one will work with the truncation.
With the second one watch the wrap

HTH

Phil


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 22, 2011)

I bought the one from PSI. It works ok, but has a design flaw.

Because of the design, the blank is raised off the miter saw bed by 1/8 inch. Unless a sacrificial piece is piace underneath the blank, it chips the end or doesn't cut square.

Additionally, the blank hold down screw makes the jig virtually worthless on round blanks.

The shop made jig posted here awhile back is far superior.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 22, 2011)

Mike
I think this is the post you were thinking about :http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=72904
The photos have been reorganized, but click on the photobucket link and it will take you to a page where you can see the project folder. I thought it looked interesting and want to build one myself. Good luck.


----------



## manatee (Jan 22, 2011)

Andy, I haven't had chip out problems with the PSI jig but the hold down is not ideal for round blanks.  I tend to hold round blanks with my hand (not very safe!) in the jig. I also adjust the jig to cut the blanks 1/16 larger on both sides so absolute squareness  is not a problem as it gets corrected when I square the blank later. For shorter blanks the saw blade guard will hit the jig but I have a sliding compound that solves that problem.


----------



## Papo (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Mike..I believe the one for the mitersaw was posted by snowb46.I have it on my saved tips but cannot upload it, try and send him a pm he's a pretty cool guy.Hope this helps


----------



## Papo (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello Mike..I believe the one for the mitersaw was posted by snowb46.I have it on my saved tips but cannot upload it, try and send him a pm he's a pretty cool guy.Hope this helps

Here you go.


----------



## navycop (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. That was it.. This will have to do until I can afford a bandsaw..


----------

